# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Synchronisation de Windows Media Player avec mon mobile

## Daejung

Bonjour,

Quand je fais des modifications dans les tags de fichiers MP3 sur mon PC, ces modififications sont bien prises en compte par Windows Media Player mais quand je synchronise ensuite Windows Media Player avec mon mobile, WMP ne fait pas la mise  jour sur le mobile si les mp3 sont dj sur le mobile.

Comment faire pour forcer la synchro ?


Merci pour votre aide

----------

